# Disliking living in the SW.



## Miscellaneous (Oct 21, 2005)

I've now been down here in North Devon for the best part of 10 months, and I feel qualified to say that I really hate it here. I have made no friends, am temping doing shit work for shit pay, and not having any form of a social life.

What is there to do here? Anyone know of anything.


----------



## djbombscare (Oct 21, 2005)

Well N Devon aint exactly known for its entertaining nightlife. Where are you up there ?


----------



## Miscellaneous (Oct 21, 2005)

My partner lives here, and he cant move due to CAFCASS and the courts threatening to take away his son.


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Oct 21, 2005)

Have you tried taking a four pack of cider up castle mound?

Thats what I used to do when I lived there.
 

There really aint a lot going on in North Devon though.


----------



## J77 (Oct 21, 2005)

The most entertainment you're gonna find is Bristol 

North Devon's nice for day-trips, ie. Woolocombe's the nearest beach to us here, but living there  I grew up in the sticks (sea-side town) and know how grim (quiet) they can be out-of-season.


----------



## Miscellaneous (Oct 21, 2005)

King Biscuit Time said:
			
		

> Have you tried taking a four pack of cider up castle mound?
> 
> Thats what I used to do when I lived there.
> 
> ...



been there done it, got threatened to be arrested, as its illegal to drin there now!


----------



## Miscellaneous (Oct 21, 2005)

J77 said:
			
		

> The most entertainment you're gonna find is Bristol
> 
> North Devon's nice for day-trips, ie. Woolocombe's the nearest beach to us here, but living there  I grew up in the sticks (sea-side town) and know how grim (quiet) they can be out-of-season.



oh my, brizzle 

It's like gods waiting room here, it's grim all year round. How do people survive here for uears on end?


----------



## pianistenvy (Oct 21, 2005)

I quite like Plymouth, maybe coz it's full of marines n sailors. Nearly moved there earlier this year when I'd had enough of London.


----------



## Miscellaneous (Oct 21, 2005)

pianistenvy said:
			
		

> I quite like Plymouth, maybe coz it's full of marines n sailors. Nearly moved there earlier this year when I'd had enough of London.



Plymouth is an utter dive mate, and marines and sailors arnt all that fun when they are braling on rest days. (I know I work with the buggers).

Admittedly if you want lots of nice walks on your doorstep N. Devon has the most beautiful scenery. But thats all its got going for it!


----------



## djbombscare (Oct 21, 2005)

Sorry its probably the way I asked it. But where are you?

Actually you might not want to say so dont worry about answreing that as it doesn't make much of a difference. 

If you aint a surfer or retired then really there aint a lot of reasons to be up there.

The only place worth a mention for night life is Barnstaple really and that aint worth it. Its ok for for lager swilling glitzy grease megamix crazy frog type of place. Personally I'd rather shove wasps up my arse. But other than that its aint worth it. Shopping crap-ish too. Your best off taking a trip to Exeter for both.

Right thats the neggy stuff out the way. 

N Devons virtues, and this si just it. Its for Holdiaymakers really, its not a clubby type of places. Its gems lie in the beaches, Putsborough being my fav. moorlands and country walks, Lorna Doon country, watching deer roam wild, Quite quaint little villages and village pubs, cream teas and cliff walks. Stuff like that. Its country through and through and if yoru looking for city life Exeter is your nearest point of call. 

Ilfracombe Minehead and the like are just shit holes to cater for Coach parties and Butlins kiss me quickers. Bideford is for the retired and day trips to Lundy. That is what N devon is about. Its slow moving  its quiant its twee and thats it. Its the country

Now the only pubs I can vouch for are the Thatch in Croyde, or the Agricultural in Braunton. They are surfer pubs but wree a freindly bunch and have some live bands on most weekend so check them out if they're near to you. 

What else Baggy point is a good coastal walk if you want a breath of fresh air to blow the cobwebs out. Its wicked in the winter as well the power of the sea and wind meeting the dramatic and solid stubborn coastline. Raw nature at its best. Moving inland, Tar steps is a great place to go out for the day on Exmoor a slow meandre around the lanes in the car will open up a world of wildlife to you. Valley of the rocks is a nother good place just to stand in awe of what it is.

Exeter is good for shopping and plenty to occupy you night life wise. Troquay also good if not a little bit farther. 

Er I dunno what else would you like to do.


----------



## pianistenvy (Oct 21, 2005)

Miscellaneous said:
			
		

> Plymouth is an utter dive mate, and marines and sailors arnt all that fun when they are braling on rest days. (I know I work with the buggers).
> 
> Admittedly if you want lots of nice walks on your doorstep N. Devon has the most beautiful scenery. But thats all its got going for it!



Yeah most of it is a dive, but used to go climbing up Sheep's Tor and around the moors it's beautiful. Parts of the town like Muttley (!) and Peverell are alright tho! 

I do have a weakness for men in uniform though, and I think that was clouding my judgment somewhat.


----------



## Miscellaneous (Oct 21, 2005)

I am inbetween Bideford and barnstaple djbs. So I get the worst of both tbh.

I just cant get used to the pace of life, everyone goes backwards here.   

I dont mind the bubs, me local is pretty good, and the barmen are fab. 

baggy point is under investigation after a fire last saturday night. 48 acres destroyed.  Love walking along Puttsborough, even on a misewrable day today, to have waves crashing round is beautiful (and not as many surfers crashing into you in summer). 

tarr steps is fab, walked for miles, and saw some exmoor ponies too,  beautiful.

TBH, I think i'll just go and get some illict substance and bouce around off my tits in exeter.


----------



## Miscellaneous (Oct 21, 2005)

pianistenvy said:
			
		

> Yeah most of it is a dive, but used to go climbing up Sheep's Tor and around the moors it's beautiful. Parts of the town like Muttley (!) and Peverell are alright tho!
> 
> I do have a weakness for men in uniform though, and I think that was clouding my judgment somewhat.



I work for MOD- 1,000 uniformed men at my disposal mwah ha ha.   

Fulls my uniform fetish.


----------



## pianistenvy (Oct 21, 2005)

Miscellaneous said:
			
		

> I work for MOD- 1,000 uniformed men at my disposal mwah ha ha.
> 
> Fulls my uniform fetish.



I was boning a marine a while ago, couldn't persuade him to wear his uniform though


----------



## Miscellaneous (Oct 21, 2005)

pianistenvy said:
			
		

> I was boning a marine a while ago, couldn't persuade him to wear his uniform though



haha unlucky mate. I can.


----------



## pianistenvy (Oct 21, 2005)

Miscellaneous said:
			
		

> haha unlucky mate. I can.



I just need to find another one with a bit more lead in his pencil I reckon.


----------



## djbombscare (Oct 21, 2005)

Miscellaneous said:
			
		

> I am inbetween Bideford and barnstaple djbs. So I get the worst of both tbh.
> 
> I just cant get used to the pace of life, everyone goes backwards here.
> 
> ...




I know it well I used to have to cut grass there as one of my summer jobs. Fremlington ( are the boats full up with flowers still there ?) Bickington, insto then bidefird itself. Our yard was over in Eastliegh. 

Bideford is Shite for going out innit I think the nly club was called Cleopatras there. GOD it was the missing link does exist and they all go out clubbing there. 

We used to go up to Kaos in Barnstaples but that was years and years ago, The same people who used to put the Scream nights on Plymouth used to do a couple up there. I dunno if its still going but if so its gott a be worth a shot. 

If you do go clubbing In Exeter Timepiece ( ringpiece as its known to the locals) is a good start a mash up of everything and just about everything goes. Well me and Fuct aint been kicked out of it yet. Its pretty good. Fizzer calls it wierd and wonderful. The cavern is great for live bands and stuff. Theres funky house type stuff usually on at the amber rooms mind you that has a habit of opening up for a bit . . then shuttimg down for a bit. . then opening up for a bit. So I'd check it out first.

And lastly a load of us are all meeting up at the Tar barrels in Ottery St Mary on Nov 5th if you can make it.


----------



## djbombscare (Oct 21, 2005)

pianistenvy said:
			
		

> I was boning a marine a while ago, couldn't persuade him to wear his uniform though




Did he carry on the one in all in rule


----------



## fractionMan (Oct 21, 2005)

Having been to north devon a fair few times, I can sypathise with you.  It's a bit of a backwater, and a bit of a dump to boot.  Nice to be near the beach in the summer though.  Nothing to suggest apart from relocation.


----------



## J77 (Oct 21, 2005)

Miscellaneous said:
			
		

> It's like gods waiting room here


Like being in the set from Cocoon?


----------



## fractionMan (Oct 21, 2005)

I think coombe martin is the worst.  A seemingly infanitely long road that leads down to a seaweed strewn, concrete ridden mud flat.

Nice.


----------



## WasGeri (Oct 21, 2005)

djbombscare said:
			
		

> Ilfracombe Minehead and the like



Minehead is in Somerset not Devon!   

You better pray butchersapron doesn't see that, or he will kick your arse!


----------



## djbombscare (Oct 21, 2005)

Geri said:
			
		

> Minehead is in Somerset not Devon!
> 
> You better pray butchersapron doesn't see that, or he will kick your arse!



Oh yeah but thats conclusive proof as to how pants the place is


----------



## pianistenvy (Oct 21, 2005)

djbombscare said:
			
		

> Did he carry on the one in all in rule



No, more's the pity...


----------



## djbombscare (Oct 21, 2005)

pianistenvy said:
			
		

> No, more's the pity...




Thats bout right


----------



## pianistenvy (Oct 21, 2005)

djbombscare said:
			
		

> Thats bout right



I'm working on that. Off to Poole to get some SBS and Marine action soonish. Having a bit of a drought in London on the man-front at the moment


----------



## Major Tom (Oct 21, 2005)

Miscellaneous said:
			
		

> Plymouth is an utter dive mate, and marines and sailors arnt all that fun when they are braling on rest days. (I know I work with the buggers).



I lived there first 18 years of my life. It was a dive then - its worse now. At best - a nice place for biddies to retire to - or good if you like watersports. Otherwise completely shit.


----------



## Epico (Oct 21, 2005)

*Ay Miscellaneous, I know...*

A bit of a moan about my potential near-future prospects:

I know its expected to slag off where you grew-up but the thought of having to go back to North Cornwall for any considerable length of time fills me with dread - and I might have to if my money situation doesn't pick-up in the near future.

My remaining friends in Cornwall either live in remote villages non-accessible by public transport;

And/Or they're still working at Safeways/Morrisons in Bodmin living out the same lives they had when they were 17 - e.g. work 40 hours stacking shelves and then a mini-bus to some Newquay shithole on the weekend to drink lots and fight.

My routine would consist of working some shitty job then retiring home to sit in my room playing championship manager all evening, ocassionally getting drunk on my own.

I'd have one night out every three months or something. 

Prospects of relationships/sex would be virtually nil - as I dont think I'd be sociallising very often. 

I think they'd find me in Cardinham woods with slit wrists - to prevent this I'd be pestering all the other SW/Bristol Urbanites for a haven at the weekends.

But it might become a reality, earn as much money as I can and then fuck off again.


----------



## Hollis (Oct 21, 2005)

You go to Taunton.. great pubs and good nightlife.


----------



## djbombscare (Oct 21, 2005)

Hollis said:
			
		

> You go to Taunton.. great pubs and good nightlife.




If your mums with you and you like a rum and coke with yer chips


----------



## rubbershoes (Oct 21, 2005)

Hollis said:
			
		

> You go to Taunton.. great pubs and good nightlife.



aka chain pubs and street fights


----------



## Hollis (Oct 24, 2005)

rubbershoes said:
			
		

> aka chain pubs and street fights



There's quite afew non-chain pubs.. proper locals around the town.. The last time I actually encountered any violence myself there was when I was about 14-15 years old.  So I figure don't think its too dangerous a place for a night out.. just don't go in the Naval & Military..


----------



## rubbershoes (Oct 24, 2005)

that decent pub near the back of the big wetherspoons has closed down   

they had good beers in there


----------



## Hollis (Oct 24, 2005)

rubbershoes said:
			
		

> that decent pub near the back of the big wetherspoons has closed down
> 
> they had good beers in there



That the Mason's Arms?  Big shame.. used to be the 'local'.


----------



## on_the_fly (Oct 24, 2005)

I am now hating being here, if it was not for my kids id be fucking off somewhere else, and never coming back   


Rant over.


----------



## Hollis (Oct 24, 2005)

Interestingly there was a survey afew weeks ago where people living in the south west came out as the happiest in Britain (based on _scientific_ evidence).. I best not say which place came out worst.


----------



## rubbershoes (Oct 24, 2005)

Hollis said:
			
		

> That the Mason's Arms?  Big shame.. used to be the 'local'.




that's the one. i'm more of a village pub man myself but the masons was always good if i was in town


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Oct 25, 2005)

I only really view Barnstaple through Rose-tinted glasses because I only go out there three or four times a year, and on Days like Xmas eve or Boxing day there a millions of folk to catch up with - good time guarenteed. 

If you didn't grow up in N.Devon then you haven't got that and suddenly the prospect of going out in Barum doesn't look so great.

Mind you there are still plenty of good pubs in the area, but fuck-all to do later on I suppose. A mate of mine started putting on Drum and Bass nights in The Golden Lion Tap but that was about a year ago. I'm not sure if they're still going.

Do you like Sport? You could toddle along to the Footie/Rugby clubs for a drink on a Saturday afternoon - sure to meet some people down there (Including me on Boxing day for the Barum Vs Bideford local derby - best piss up of the year by far). 

The pubs djbs recommends are good - I always liked drinking in Braunton, but that was more a 'gang of mates' thing - nothing incredible about the pubs except the fact that 1) There are loads of them really close together and 2) They're all decent enough! We'd go to The Aggie, The London Inn, The New Inn, The Black Horse, The White Horse, The Mariners, The George and get the last bus home.


----------



## Lost Zoot (Oct 25, 2005)

I live there and this thread has cheered me up a bit, there sounds like there's something out there better than barnstaple. Night life? No, just no...it's not *quite* so bad if your a student at the marvy NDC, there's always little band nights etc. Other than that, it's 30+'s with their peddle pushers in chicago rock or..."shout" as it's now known. Basically, it's alright if you read "heat" and want a cheap lable wearing male gay best friend with a trendy mullet and bleached highlights and leave your three children from a previous marrige with your bf whislt you go out on the pull or alternativly the chavvy teenager from Fair View. 
Sheries - Townie Central just out side the cinema...



But, as i understand there are plenty of free parties happening all the time if thats your thing?


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Oct 26, 2005)

I quite like Sherry's. It's where I usually hang out after 11 when I'm back in town.

When I was younger always Marisco's in the summer, either Hip-Hop on Thursday or Indie on Friday. I haven't been there for years but sitting on a rock in Woolacombe with the tide coming in, with your mates, red wine, a french stick and some cheese is the best way to start a night out _ever_.


----------

